# Recommend a torch



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys I searched here and really didn't come up with anything. 

I'm looking for a new torch setup. Currently I use a plain jain bernzomatic tip on my mapp bottle. Now I know only map pro is now available and it burns a little cooler. Thats the only reason I considered maybe getting an mc tank. But I don't think I do enough for it. 

So what do you guys recommend for a self lighting mapp torch tip? I had heard turbo torch a lot, but I wasn't sure what tip?


Thanks, Dave


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

This is what I use: adjustable, trigger start, pin-point tip and about 6' of hose. very happy with this set-up.

I considered acetylene but it proved to be too unstable for my needs.

http://www.amazon.com/Bernzomatic-BZ8250HT-Trigger-Start-Hose-Torch/dp/B001OLVPOY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1326488111&sr=8-2


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*Goss with Acetylene*

I've got the goss torch with 12' hose. Acetylene. My little old plumber buddy sold me on it and I really like it. I think I uploaded a picture. 

It works great easy to use etc. I find it's awkward without a good case though (liable to tip over, awkward to store in truck etc.)


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

for a self lighting on mapp, id look into lenox

adjustable flame rotating tip, nice set up for residential


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys, 

Thats funny, the goss company is about a mile from me.


What do you guys think about a MC tank? How long do they last compared to a regular cylinder of mapp gas? 

I was sweating some 3/4" fittings last night for a buddy of mine using that new map pro stuff and it just didn't seem the same as the original mapp gas, maybe I'm crazy:laughing: I stocked up on mapp, but I've used it all up now.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

IMO, for small hand torches, the ones with the swirl tips work the best. I have a couple of the Uniweld Silver Bullets that I use all the time for small stuff. They store right in my tool boxes with the cylinders removed. 
http://www.amazon.com/Uniweld-RP3T6-Silver-Bullet-Combustion/dp/B000LDFVZU/ref=sr_1_12?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326491838&sr=1-12

I also used to use the Turbo Torch STK-9 a lot. It’s a good torch, but not self-igniting. It looks like their newer STK-99 is though.
http://www.amazon.com/TurboTorch-STK-99-Torch-EXTREME-0386-0851/dp/B00128FMHU/ref=sr_1_13?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1326492872&sr=1-13


----------



## onthelevel (Apr 6, 2011)

*MC tank bigger one right?*

Can't remember if the mc tank is the bigger or smaller one in the picture. I think it is the one on the right that is about 2 feet tall. 
The smaller tank is all i use and it lasts quite a little while. Don't need to refill it often. 
The Goss tip is sweet because you can't get like 6 different tips for smaller or larger flames. They screw in quick and the control you have over the size of the flame is extremely flexible. Plus that goss head gets into any kind of tight spot and you don't have to have to whole can of gas in your hand. :thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the input, 

dumass, yup I think thats the turbotorch tip I had seen before. 

I think I will take a ride down to goss on monday and see what they have. Heck I think I will order that turbotorch tip too:laughing:


Dave


----------

